

HTML5 Piano with full keyboard support  - jimsteinhart
http://www.html5piano.ilinov.eu/full/

======
homecoded
Aww, I get a 403 Forbidden error. I'd love to see this.

~~~
homecoded
Ok, it's working now. I like the idea and the sound is pretty good. Most free
synthetic keyboards you can get (as in Vst plugins) sound worse. Good job!

Unfortunately, I seem to have terrible latency problems in Chrome and Firefox.
I also do not really understand how the keys are mapped to the notes as there
seem to be strange gaps. I would have expected a setup as you can find it in
most trackers.

Well, great experiment. I would not yet use it for live performance, though.

------
arnorhs
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /full/ on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an
ErrorDocument to handle the request.

